# How to cop a buzz when you're out of bud.



## LadyVapor (Nov 22, 2012)

You may think I'm crazy, but believe it or not when I'm out of bud I vaporize leaves from the plants that are vegging. The buzz isn't heavy by any means, but it's there when I need it and that keeps my bank balance okay by staying away from the local dispensary.


----------



## bigmanc (Nov 22, 2012)

Well your rite, i do kinda think your crazy. So crazy infact im going to try this when im stoned.


----------



## Hilltop112 (Nov 22, 2012)

anything from a cannabis plant can get you high, except the seeds, pollen and roots. flowers, leaves, stems, and yes even the pollen SACS will get you high.


----------



## wheels619 (Nov 25, 2012)

LadyVapor said:


> You may think I'm crazy, but believe it or not when I'm out of bud I vaporize leaves from the plants that are vegging. The buzz isn't heavy by any means, but it's there when I need it and that keeps my bank balance okay by staying away from the local dispensary.


damn ur tolerance to marijuana must be extremely high.  lol.


----------



## swishsweet (Nov 25, 2012)

I QWISO my grinder, stash tin and then break out the roach box.


----------



## Jogro (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes, you can do this. 

Two tips if you're going to do it:

a. When it comes to LEAVES, the top growing tips have the most THC. Unfortunately, cutting them off also stunts the plants growth, but you do what you have to do. 

b. Male plants actually develop THC earlier in flower than female and the tops of male plants can have OK potency.


----------



## WeedPublican (Nov 25, 2012)

roaches always save the day. I was smokin with this chick one time and she swore up and down she was a veteran smoker. Well when she saw me putting the roach along with my other roaches she has the nerve to ask me "Why do you have all these roaches in the ash tray? Hah, veteran smoker my ass


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 25, 2012)

LadyVapor said:


> You may think I'm crazy, but believe it or not when I'm out of bud I vaporize leaves from the plants that are vegging. The buzz isn't heavy by any means, but it's there when I need it and that keeps my bank balance okay by staying away from the local dispensary.


lack of oxygen to your brain dude, just hold your breath for that cheap high, save yourself the sore throat LOL


----------



## ru4r34l (Nov 25, 2012)

WeedPublican said:


> roaches always save the day. I was smokin with this chick one time and she swore up and down she was a veteran smoker. Well when she saw me putting the roach along with my other roaches she has the nerve to ask me "Why do you have all these roaches in the ash tray? Hah, veteran smoker my ass


I consider myself to be a veteran smoker and never have kept roaches, I also like to clean my pipes and bong after each use.

regards,


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 25, 2012)

i never even knew folk mixed weed with crackers and peanut butter and ate them LOL .. Fire cracker ! until i joined this fabulous community 
don't kids grill banana skins anymore ?


----------



## swishsweet (Nov 25, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> i never even knew folk mixed weed with crackers and peanut butter and ate them LOL .. Fire cracker ! until i joined this fabulous community
> don't kids grill banana skins anymore ?


Lol tried that once and just ended up sick to my stomach  ... I don't know if I am doing something wrong but edibles just never really do it for me...


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Nov 27, 2012)

ru4r34l said:


> I consider myself to be a veteran smoker and never have kept roaches, I also like to clean my pipes and bong after each use.
> 
> regards,


I find myself cleaning my pieces much more frequently than usual. There's nothing like a nice cleeeeeean bong rip


----------



## Brother Numsi (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry I can't relate...never run out ....but if I did I always know people who share.


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Nov 27, 2012)

Brother Numsi said:


> Sorry I can't relate...never run out ....but if I did I always know people who share.


Must be nice. I'll have a never-ending supply soon enough


----------



## Brother Numsi (Nov 27, 2012)

GrowinTheDank said:


> Must be nice. I'll have a never-ending supply soon enough


Now you know I share  It also helps having a network of people I've known for almost 30 years!!


----------



## Dundore77 (Nov 27, 2012)

If your someone who doesn't clean out their piece you could hit an empty bowl and shot gun hit it after it gets warm enough. After a few sessions there should be alot of rez in it and should give you a decent buzz.


----------



## AcegoesRAWR (Nov 29, 2012)

I clean my pieces methodically. I actually prefer resin! 

If I can't get any bud, then I get some legal highs. I've actually made a whole website about my experiences with legal highs and reputable places to get them. 
Check below for the link. Let me know what you think of the site?


----------



## Pirax (Nov 29, 2012)

I think its pretty cool, although I hope you know those guys can produce spice for as cheap as $20 an ounce. I got invited to a private forum where vendors sell cannabinoids like AM series, JWH series, UR series etc, for as cheap as $8-$15/g. usually a gram of any known cannabinoid is approximately enough to make an ounce of spice, or less yield if you want more potency. they're selling $20 grams of spice when I can Guarantee they're mass producing that shit cheap as dirt, and aren't spending any more than $50 TOPS per ounce they produce.

by "they" im referring to any spice or herbal incense dealer that sells their product at outrageous prices, like $10/g. Personally I think the default price should run $10/3.5gs of any good stuff, and even selling it that cheap they'd still be doubling their money


----------



## AcegoesRAWR (Nov 30, 2012)

The reason they don't sell 'spice' as cheap as that PUBLICLY is because they have to pay taxes on it, pay for employees to help, ect ect. The one's who sell it for less that $15/g are bypassing laws & taxes most likely.
Not that I have any problem with that. Cheaper for me = who gives a fuck. Besides, FUCK THE SYSTEM.


----------



## willowpinnerblunt (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd rather not smoke at all then try spice or that fake crap. Sorry but its just nowhere near the real thing imo and makes marijuana look bad, where most of us use it medicinally and need it. That incense spice shit is nasty


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Nov 30, 2012)

Brother Numsi said:


> Now you know I share  It also helps having a network of people I've known for almost 30 years!!


My generosity will show when the time comes


----------



## laciew (May 14, 2013)

LadyVapor said:


> You may think I'm crazy, but believe it or not when I'm out of bud I vaporize leaves from the plants that are vegging. The buzz isn't heavy by any means, but it's there when I need it and that keeps my bank balance okay by staying away from the local dispensary.


I keep these on hand: Bizzaro, amsterdam attic and wtf

check out http://herbalincenselocator.com for the latest in locations online.​


*​*


----------

